# Married to Mexican, returning to Mexico on tourist visa



## mcn (Apr 14, 2015)

I got married to a Mexican a while back in Mexico. My tourist card expires in about 30 days and we are going overseas for a few days next week. When I come back, I don't know if I want to apply for a residente temporal visa yet because I'll be travelling back to my home country a month later to stay with my family for a while. I could change my mind, though. The question is, does marrying a Mexican change anything in regards to returning to Mexico on a tourist visa (which I've been doing for years)? At the back of my brain, a little bell is ringing about that 30-day visa they give to spouses of Mexican residents arriving to apply for residency. I don't think that is relevant to me. I hope.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

You may remain a tourist as long as you like, and I suggest that you do that until you are going to be in Mexico, uninterrupted, for up to 180 days, in order to have time to apply for your Residente Temporal visa under vincula familial rules, with the cooperation of your wife. It will take time to process, so don‘t plan on crossing borders back and forth until you have the card in hand. Then, in two years, you may apply for Residente Permanente and, later, naturalization if you wish. The latter two will allow you to work. For the first year, with the Residente Temporal, you will have to apply for an additional lucrativa endorsement to work; easily done as the spouse of a Mexican National.


----------



## mcn (Apr 14, 2015)

Thanks for the advice, R.


----------

